# PTE Rescoring success rate



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi 
Today I got the below PTE results, I need 65 in all section but I got 64 in Speaking. 
Should I apply for rescoring? I need just 1 point raise in Speaking. Is it worth to try my luck by applying for rescoring? OR should I rewrite again?

L - 73
R - 71
S - 64
W- 79

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sandeepnl said:


> Hi
> Today I got the below PTE results, I need 65 in all section but I got 64 in Speaking.
> Should I apply for rescoring? I need just 1 point raise in Speaking. Is it worth to try my luck by applying for rescoring? OR should I rewrite again?
> 
> ...


I think only Writing can change. Else the rest 3 are automated scoring and no point wasting $200. I haven't seen anybody got their score changed yet.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for quick response, zaback21.


----------



## iAMUser (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi - I saw your post regarding PTE rescore. Just wanted to check if you ended up requesting rescore. I am in a similar situation and very confused at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## bawa tangri (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi
I got only one mark short in writing, got 64 and 65 and above in other three modules.

Can any one suggest about rescoring of pte exam. Is it beneficial to go for rescoring or rescheduling of exam is a good option.

Pls respond quickly because it would help me to take decision on earlier basis.


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi all, i got 78 in writing should I go for a record please help


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ru1005 said:


> Hi all, i got 78 in writing should I go for a record please help


I got 78 twice before I secured 79+ in all sections.

If you're thinking of scheduling a Rescoring, have a look at this: https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/about-our-scores/re-scoring/

It's better to appear for PTE exam again than thinking of scheduling a Rescoring!

Good Luck!


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks Sg.


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have one more query, i actually applied for restore, so my result git vanished from the portal but it is appearing again with the same score, what does this mean??


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ru1005 said:


> I have one more query, i actually applied for restore, so my result git vanished from the portal but it is appearing again with the same score, what does this mean??


It means that PTEA has rechecked your score and everything was correct so the scores did not change

The initial scoring and the rescoring is done by the same computer, so the chances of getting a higher score is one in a million maybe 
Only in IELTS where scoring is done manually there is a chance of getting a higher score if you go for rescoring 

Cheers


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks aloy NB.

But will the date be modified or remain same??
And will they give any email notification on it??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ru1005 said:


> Thanks aloy NB.
> 
> But will the date be modified or remain same??
> And will they give any email notification on it??


Nothing will change
You should get an email confirming the same

Cheers


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks alot again NB. But I haven't got any email, my scorecard just disappeared for a day and now it is appearing again. What should I do?? Please guide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ru1005 said:


> Thanks alot again NB. But I haven't got any email, my scorecard just disappeared for a day and now it is appearing again. What should I do?? Please guide.


Drop an email to PTEA giving all the details of your rescoring application and ask for the results 

Cheers


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks a lot NB.


----------



## aravindvs88 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi I have appeared for PTE more than 5 times. out of which my speaking score is 90 each and every time. But my last test speaking score is very less, it's just 61 and other scores as well very less compares to earlier exams. This time I had appeared in a different test center. So do i need to go for a rescore here?

PLZZ HELP..!!!


----------



## Mitalid (Jan 13, 2021)

aravindvs88 said:


> Hi I have appeared for PTE more than 5 times. out of which my speaking score is 90 each and every time. But my last test speaking score is very less, it's just 61 and other scores as well very less compares to earlier exams. This time I had appeared in a different test center. So do i need to go for a rescore here?
> 
> PLZZ HELP..!!!


Hi, did you get any solution for this? I am facing the same issue.


----------

